# My first step meeting with a psychologist today



## jiggy79 (May 12, 2007)

Today I took the first step meeting with a psychologist/theraptist. I'm really excited to do this. Basically he has diagnoise me with social anxiety and says that I have an internal problem that has not been healed over the last 20 years. And he believes and has confidence in me that I will succeed. Basically he wants me to eventually be the one eventually being the talkative person as time progess however long it takes to get there. 

James.


----------



## jaely (Sep 19, 2007)

How exciting James! I can't wait to get better. -Jaely


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's great man.


----------



## Lobster Magnet (Feb 7, 2007)

That's great! Probably wasn't as bad as you thought it would be, right?


----------



## Del (Aug 27, 2007)

that's cool James, I hope it works well for you.


----------



## jiggy79 (May 12, 2007)

Hey everyone,

So far so good, the therapy is going well. I have improved in one area that my psychologist told me to try out. Basically he told me that its okay if you don't have anything to say. Don't feel pressure that you have to say something. And I have applied that to my everyday workday at my job. It has helped me tremendously.

My last session with him is, being aware of your energy and self awareness. What does this mean to you and have you applied this to your daily life. 

Also my psychologist went through the same thing as me, not being talkative. Now he tells me that at times he wish he could stop talking. 

I'm just simply amazed at how people can just talk with ease. That's my goal.

Thanks


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Your first steps have been fruitful. Keep the good work.


----------

